#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > ΤΟΛ - ΡΑΦ: Δυνατότητες

## Αλέξανδρος

Συνάδελφοι ξεκινάω το θέμα για αυτά τα δύο προγράμματα του ΤΟΛ. Τα απέκτησα πρόσφατα και μέχρι τώρα είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Με προβληματίζουν βέβαια κάποιες ελλείψεις του ΡΑΦ (απουσία κοιτόστρωσης, γωνιακά στοιχεία με μη κάθετες πλευρές, όπως Λ), αλλά αποφάσισα να στηρίξω αυτή την προσπάθεια βασισμένος στο εξαιρετικό υλικό που συνοδεύει το πρόγραμμα. Αναφέρομαι στα εγχειρίδια του προγράμματος τα οποία είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου σαν βιβλία, μοντελοποίησης, ΕΑΚ και ΕΚΩΣ. Προς θεού δεν έχω καμία σχέση με την ΤΟΛ, ούτε παίρνω ποσοστό από πωλήσεις. Όσο θα τα χρησιμοποιώ θα καταγράφω τις εμπειρίες μου, θετικές και αρνητικές φυσικά!!!

Ρωτήστε ότι θέλετε προκειμένου να ελέγξω κι εγώ πράγματα που δεν έχω σκεφτεί/προκύψει μέχρι τώρα!!! Απαντήσεις βέβαια από την επόμενη εβδομάδα γιατί γίνεται ένας μικρός χαμός τώρα!! Χάρη αν θες πες μας κι εσύ τη γνώμη σου για το ΔΙΑΣΚ, όπως και καμιά συμβουλή για εμάς τους νέους σ' αυτό.

----------


## Xάρης

Εκεί που το ΡΑΦ "κερδίζει" είναι σε κάποιες δυνατότητες που έχει (δείκτης επάρκειας, εμφάνιση κατανομής φορτίων πλακών, ραβδωτό στοιχείο κ.ά.).
Σημαντικό είναι ότι η φιλοσοφία του είναι διαφορετική καθότι κάνει έλεγχο επάρκειας παντού και όχι διαστασιολόγηση, γεγονός που μπορεί να το θεωρήσεις είτε θετικό είτε αρνητικό.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

...
Είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την εξυπηρέτηση που είχα και από την ειλικρίνιά τους που για μένα είναι ότι ποιο σημαντικό. Η ειλικρινής απάντηση "όχι αυτό δεν το κάνει" με ικανοποιεί από το "ναι φυσικά, αν αυτό...και υποθέτοντας εκείνο, και λίγο από αυτό , και είναι υπέρ της ασφάλειας, και...". Γενικά πήρα το ρίσκο να επενδύσω σε μια προσπάθεια που πιστεύω ότι αξίζει και θα αποδόσει στο μέλλον. Η τιμή του επίσης είναι μικρή και θεωρώ πως αξίζει το ρίσκο.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Κ όσοι περισσότεροι νέοι χρήστες του ΡΑΦ τόσο πιο γρήγορα θα περάσει τις παιδικές του ασθένειες.Θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου έναν απ αυτούς, αφού μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα θα το έχω αποκτήσει.

Υ.Γ. Αλήθεια,κάτι που αγνοώ έως τώρα, το πρόγραμμα λειτουργεί  με Hasp,έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## majakoulas

...
Τώρα όσον αφορά την ΤΟΛ αρχικά θεωρώ ότι κινούνται στην σωστή κατευθύνση. Το ΔΙΑΣΚ το κατέβασα, το δοκίμασα, θα το αγοράσω.
Μάλλον θα αγοράσω και το ΡΑΦ αν και το βασικό είναι η διασύνδεση ΡΑΦ-ΔΙΑΣΚ.
Για να διευκρινήσω κάτι με ενδιαφέρει ουσιαστικά ο τρόπος ελέγχου που κάνει. Ότι βάζεις δεδομένο οπλισμό και ελέγχεις ως προς επάρκεια.
Για τον επιλυτή τους δεν με ενδιαφέρει και πολύ.
Τηλεφωνικά τους ρώτησα αυτό που κυρίως ενδιέφερε εμένα, αλλά και πολλούς άλους πιστεύω, η εισαγωγή εντατικών μεγεθών από excel ή από txt μορφή και έλεγχο του δομήματος με αυτά. Δεν προτίθενται να προχωρήσουν σε κάτι τέτοιο.
Αυτό θα με εξηπυρετούσε στο να βγάζω αποτελέσματα από πιο αξιόπιστο πρόγραμμα και έλεγχος με αυτό.
Επίσης μου είπαν ότι αυτό που δουλεύουν τώρα είναι η ένωση ΔΙΑΣΚ-ΡΑΦ

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα του ΡΑΦ. Αυτές τις μέρες κυκλοφόρησε η νέα έκδοση με ανα βάθμιση των υποστυλωμάτων τύπου Γ, Τ τα οποία μπορούν να έχουν μη κάθετα σκέλη. Για να το πετύχουν ασχολήθηκαν αρκετά με το ζήτημα της περίσφυξης που ήταν το βασικό πρόβλημα γι' αυτή την μορφή στοιχείων. Στο αρχείο που επισυνάπτω βρίσκεται ο τρόπος υπολογισμού της περίσφυξης όπως μου τ έστειλαν από την εταιρεία. 

http://ifile.it/0xp1d5a/%CE%A0%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%AF.doc

Τέλος θα ήθελα να σημειώσω την καταπληκτική συνεργασία που έχω με την ΤΟΛ (μέχρι στιγμής :Χαρούμενος: ). Άμεση απάντηση σε ότι απορίες είχα και τεκμηρίωση με στοιχεία για ότι ζήτησα (δημοσιεύσεις). Προτάσεις για βελτίωση του μοντέλου μου (ποια στοιχεία προτίνονται για κάθε περίπτωση και γιατί) και φυσικά εγχειρίδια λεπτομερέστατα (αν και σε κάποια κομμάτια προηγούνται των δυνατοτήτων του προγράμματος,χε,χε!!!)

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

> ...Κάτι άλλο...στο site αναφέρει ότι τα συμβόλαια υποστήριξης αφορούν την "δωρεάν                                                                          διάθεση                                                                          όλων των                                                                         αναβαθμίσεων                                                                          της                                                                          ίδιας                                                                          έκδοσης                                                                          (π.χ.                                                                          3.4 σε                                                                          3.5)." Δηλαδή αν αλλάξει η έκδοση την αγοράζεις;;;...


Αν αλλάξει το πρώτο νούμερο και έχεις συμβόλαιο υποστήριξης, ΝΑΙ πληρώνεις αλλά έχεις προνομιακή τιμή. Δες πχ ποια η πολιτική της εταιρείας στην καινούργια έκδοση για το "Αμοιβές".
Αναβάθμιση από παλιότερη έκδοση 280¤ χωρίς συμβόλαιο υποστήριξης και 160¤ με συμβόλαιο υποστήριξης που κοστίζει 120¤ το χρόνο. Δηλαδή δεν κερδίζεις και τίποτα!!! 
Συν το ότι μου φαίνονται πολύ υψηλές οι τιμές αναλογικά. 490¤ έχει αν το αγοράσεις και δεν είσαι νέος μηχανικός ή κάτοχος άλλου προγράμματος. 57% του κόστους του προγράμματος είναι η αναβάθμιση!

*Πηγή:* Τιμοκατάλογος ΡΑΦ

Για τους πυρήνες και το πώς προσομοιώνονται και διαστασιολογούνται υπάρχουν αναλυτικά στοιχεία στα εγχειρίδια της εταιρείας. Είναι από τα δυνατά σημεία του προγράμματος.
Τα επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα είναι στα μακροπρόθεσμα σχέδια τους απ' ό,τι είχα ρωτήσει. Προτεραιότητα έχει η ενσωμάτωση των Ευρωκωδίκων. Μετά οι υπομονάδες για έλεγχο μεταλλικών/σύμμικτων φορέων, ακολουθεί ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ. Νομίζω τα προφανή.

----------


## sundance

Θα ήθελα 2 mode στο πρόγραμμα.

1.διαστασιολόγηση-όπλιση του προγράμματος, για να μπορείς να έχεις μια πρώτη εικόνα των οπλισμών που απαιτούνται (χρήσιμο για νέους μηχανικούς και όχι μόνο)
2.όπλιση βάσει χρήστη, όπως γίνεται τώρα.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

@iovo και triumph

Με το ΡΑΦ έκανα μια μελέτη διώροφου κτιρίου με υπόγειο. Οι εκτυπώσεις του είναι αναλυτικές και πολύ καλές. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής επιβεβαίωσα τη μελέτη με το STRAD  :Αναστατωμένος: , έτσι για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο!!! Για μένα οι εκτυπώσεις του είναι ότι καλύτερο έχω δει.

Φίλε triumph θα κάνω το πείραμα που μου ζητάς και θα σου ανακοινώσω τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Balance

> Σήμερα στις 6μιση έχει internetiko σεμινάριο για το ΡΑΦ-ΤΟΛ από την ίδια την εταιρία.


 Πόσο διαρκεί?

----------


## deusXmachina

...
Πάντως αυτό που δεν είδα στην παρουσίαση είναι πως λύνονται κλιμακοστάσια (δεν περιέχονταν σε κανένα παράδειγμα)

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως λύνονται με γραμμικά στοιχεία.
Αν τα σκαλοπάτια είναι πρόβολοι σε τοιχία δε χρειάζεται καν η προσομοίωση τους.

----------


## Barracuda

Ερώτηση από άσχετο: το ΡΑΦ κάνει έλεγχους αντοχής και επάρκειας των μελών αν καταλαβα. Αυτό δεν είναι διαφορετικό από την διαστασιολογηση?
Π.χ διαβάζω σε ενα βιβλιο αυτη τη στιγμη στο ελεγχο αντοχης μελους σε διατμηση η εφελκυστικη αντοχη του σκυροδεματος λαμβανεται χωρις τον γc=1.50 (ευνοϊκότερο).
Ειναι ενταξει αυτο με τους ισχυοντες κανονισμους? Διευκρινιζεται πουθενα σε αυτους αν υποχρεουμαστε σε διαστασιολογηση η και ο ελεγχος επαρκειας μπορει να εφαρμοστει για νεες κατασκευες?

----------


## Xάρης

Όντως έλεγχο επάρκειας κάνει και όχι διαστασιολόγηση.
Εφόσον τηρούντα όλες οι διατάξεις των κανονισμών, ΕΚΩΣ και ΕΑΚ, γιατί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Η fct λαμβάνεται από τον Πίνακα 2.1, §2.4 του ΕΚΩΣ πάντα χωρίς να διαιρείται με γc. 
Στην συνέχεια, για τον υπολογισμό της τRd (διατμητιμή αντοχή σχεδιασμού) διαιρούμε με το γc σύμφωνα με την σχέση Σ11.1 (βλ και Πίνακα 11.1) της §1.1.2.1 του ΕΚΩΣ.

----------



----------


## Barracuda

Ναι Χαρη, δεν το εξηγησα και εγω καλα, αυτο που διαβαζω (Σχεδιασμος αντισεισμικών κατασκευων, Φαρδης, καπου υπαρχει και στα downloads)  λεει οτι για ελεγχο σε αντοχη η *τRd* δεν διαιρειται με το 1.5

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ΕΚΩΣ όμως δε συμφωνεί με τον Φαρδή (βλ. εξ. Σ11.1 §11.1.2.1 ΕΚΩΣ).

----------


## Pappos

Μυκητοειδής πλάκες λύνει ? Φυτευτά υποστυλώματα δέχεται ? Δοκό επί δοκό ? Κοιτόστρωση ? Τριγωνικές πλάκες ?

----------

